# Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch



## R.Flagg (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo in die Runde #h

nach längerem überlegen habe ich mich nun entschieden mir eine Fliegenrute zuzulegen, da mich die gesamte Angelei mit der Fliege  längere Zeit beschäftigt und fasziniert. Da ich allerdings aus MeckPomm komme hält sich unserer Bestand an Forellen in Grenzen. Daher will ich meine Anfänge mal mit der Barschangelei beginnen, ich denke von den Ansprüchen an Rute und Rolle dürfte es da ja keinen großen Unterschied bezüglich der Bachforelle geben.

Mein Preislimit für eine Rute liegt bei 100 Euro. Als Rolle habe ich mir schon die Okuma Airframe ausgeguckt, bin aber noch für andere Vorschläge offen 

Falls jemand ein gutes Set empfehlen kann (max 150 Euro) wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt. 

Es gibt zwar schin einige Threads dazu, diese sind jedoch schon sehr veraltet.

Ach ja...die Körpergröße soll ja auch eine Rolle spielen. Ich bin 1,85 m ;-)

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo,

schau mal auf die Seite von Angelgeräte Furrer,  der macht derzeit Ausverkauf und hat günstige Angebote. Mit der Greys GR30, 259 cm lang in Klasse 5 für 93,95 Euro bist Du bestimmt nicht angeschmiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Vielleicht solltest du wenigstens dazu schreiben wo du auf Barsch fischst ;+.
Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied ob du im Stillwasser (grosser See etc.) oder am kleinen Fluß angelst (Wurfweite !).

Und wie man jemandem, der zu 98% Streamer werfen wird, zum Kauf einer 5er Rute raten kann, versteh ich nun gar nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo Hanjupp-0815,

für Streamer zum Barschfischen genügt eine 5er vollauf oder willst Du mit einer 8er auf Fische los die im Normalfall zwischen 200  und 1000 Gramm wiegen und selbst da hat eine 5er noch genug Luft nach oben, ansonsten würde sogar eine 4er reichen. Meine meisten Barsche fing ich übrigens auf Nymphen.
Die von mir empfohlene Rute deckt mit Sicherheit den möglichen Einsatzbereich zu 80 Prozent ab und die Länge ist auch für einen See ausreichend und für Fließgewässser ebenso, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein Bächlein.
Außerdem ist der Kollege Anfänger beim Fliegenfischen und da ist er mit  der empfohlenen Rute gut bedient und kann ja mal auch auf Friedfische damit gehen und preislich gesehen ist sie ein Schnäppchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Von einer 8er hat niemand geredet.
Aber er ist Norddeutscher und wird wohl eher an Seen und wahrscheinlich vom Boot aus fischen.
Also Platz ohne Ende, weniger aber weitere Würfe, und natürlich viel schwerere Streamer (meist) an der Sinkschnur.

Hätte ich solche Verhältnisse, würde ich mich für eine lange (10 feet z.B.), eher langsame 6er Rute entscheiden.
Klar, am Ende muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber warum soll man sich das Leben selbst unnötig schwer machen.


----------



## R.Flagg (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Zum großen Teil will ich damit im See fischen....zumindest erst einmal zum Anfang. Wenn ich ein bisschen Übung habe werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch mal in einem Fluss auf Forelle angeln sowie verschiedene Sachen auf Friedfisch probieren. Es soll also ein ziemlich breites Spektrum abgedeckt werden soweit es Möglich ist. 

Nach dem zu Urteilen was ich bisher gelesen würde ich Lajos zustimmen und wäre ebenfalls für eine Rute Klasse 5. Und ich denke dass das wirklich ein gutes Angebot ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hätte ich solche Verhältnisse, würde ich mich für eine lange (10 feet z.B.), eher langsame 6er Rute entscheiden.
> Klar, am Ende muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber warum soll man sich das Leben selbst unnötig schwer machen.



Hallo,

also, ich würde einem Anfänger keine langsame Rute in 10 Fuß empfehlen. Nicht umsonst sieht man solche Ruten relativ selten, eher was für Spezialisten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## R.Flagg (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Kann man mit einer 5er Rute auch mal einen mittleren Hecht bzw. mittlere Meerforelle drillen oder kommt sie dort an ihre Grenzen?

Und wie sind so die Meinungen zu der oben genannten Rolle?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, ich würde einem Anfänger keine langsame Rute in 10 Fuß empfehlen. Nicht umsonst sieht man solche Ruten relativ selten, eher was für Spezialisten.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich hatte ich es schon erklärt, aber gerne nochmal .
Lange Rute = langer Hebel, weite Würfe.

@ R.Flagg
Ich glaube du hast eine völlig falsche Vorstellung vom Fliegenfischen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts da genauso wenig wie bei andern Angelmethoden.
Mit einer Kombi von Friedfischen (kleine Nymphen und Trockenfliegen) bis zum Meerforellenfischen (schwere Salzwasserstreamer, Schussköppe usw.) alles abzudecken ist unmöglich.


----------



## R.Flagg (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Okay das war vielleicht ein bisschen missverständlich....

Ich will nicht unbedingt mit schweren Streamern auf Mefos angeln....es gab dieses und letztes jahr jedoch Momente, in denen  die Forellen nur einige Meter vor meinen Füßen Insekten von der Oberfläche nahmen und meinen Blinker komplett ignorieren...für solche Momente wüsste ich eben nur gerne ob eine mittlere Mefo mit dieser Rute zu bändigen wäre. 

Ansonsten soll das Einsatzgebiet aber fast ausschließlich Barsch und Bachforelle abdecken, so wie es der Titel schon sagt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Der Rute macht das nix aus.


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo R. Flagg,

Du bist groß...da würde ich mich für das Einsatzgebiet für eine Rutenlänge von 275cm entscheiden.
Eine Schnur der Kl. 5 ist für Forellenfliegen am Bach ideal, für weitere Würfe am See mit Barschfliegen  mag es auch noch gut gehen.
Mittlere Aktion passt, aber nicht langsam !

Ich fische manchmal eine 10 Fuß Rute Kl. 5 auf Mefo, das ist kein Problem, nur kann ich mit der leichten Schnur z.B. keine anständigen Hechtstreamer werfen.

@Hanjupp-0815
Lange Rute= langer Hebel, weite Würfe...stimmt nur bedingt.
Für die Einhand gilt bis max. 290cm, danach geht es nämlich mit der Wurfweite wieder rückwärts !
Das haben Messungen für den Castingsport und die Praxis bewiesen.


----------



## R.Flagg (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo Thomas,

nun habe ich mich für die Greys GR30 entschieden, da ich nicht abwarten wollte bis die Rute für den Preis nicht mehr zu bekommen ist (was nun schon der Fall ist  )

Du meinst ja, dass 275 cm optimal wären. Diese Rute hat nun ca 259 cm....aber ich denke gerade für eine Anfänger wie mich sollte diese Längendifferenz keinen bedeutenden Unterschied machen oder wie siehst du das? Ich hoffe ich habe keine falsche Wahl getroffen? |kopfkrat

Und meine nächste Frage wäre, welche die passende Schnur zu dieser Rute wäre.....momentan würde ich mich für eine WF 6 F entscheiden. Der Grund dafür liegt darin, dass wohl angeblich eine 6er Schnur für einen Anfänger leichter zu händeln ist als eine 5er...Ich werde vorwiegend in Tiefen von 0,5 bis 2 meter angeln.


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Im Boot sitzend ist manchmal eine längere Rute angenehmer....doch bei Deiner Größe dürften 259cm auch genügen. 

Am Bach fische sogar gern diese Länge.

Für die Rute wird eine 5er Schnur empfohlen...
müßte man ausprobieren ob das passend ist.

Nur sollte die Rute durch eine zu schwere Schnur im Wurf nicht zu weich werden, dann fällt das Werfen schwerer !

Eine Unterweisung bzw. kurze Anleitung solltest Du Dir mindestens gönnen.


----------



## savelinus (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo R. Flagg,
nach 40 Jahren Erfahrung mit Fliegenfischen kann ich deine Entscheidung für die Rute nur bedingt begrüßen, eine #6 hätte ich vorgezogen. Die Länge passt. Zur Schnurwahl kann ich nur eine WF#6 F mit langer Keule empfehlen. Wenn Du beim Fliegenfischen bleibst, wirst Du dir in einigen Jahren ohnehin ausrüstungstechnisch was Anderes zulegen. Bis dahin verträgt die Rute die höhere Schnurklasse. Gib für die Großkernrolle !!! nicht viel Geld aus, sie ist das unwichtigste Teil der Ausrüstung. Zum Fischen auf Barsche empfehle ich Dir eingeschlaufte Vorfächer (TraunRiver Products) oder ähnlich, von schwimmend bis schnell sinkend (mit dünner Bleiseele). Die beste Zeit für Barsche ist immer Mai - Juli, wenn sie in Butfischschwärmen an der Oberfläche jagen. Dazu nimmt man schwimmende Fischchenimis, und strippt die durch den Schwarm  in dem gerade gejagt wird (große Bugwelle..) und zwar so, dass sie richtige Furchen erzeugen. Die "Fischen" dürfen auch richtig aufs Wasser platschen, was für einen "Wurflehrling" ohnehin gut ist...  Wundre Dich nicht, wenn Du dann in entsprechenden Gewässern plötzlich eine Seeforelle dran hast...!  Grüße und viel Freude beim Fliegenfischen..
Savelinus


----------



## savelinus (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo R. Flagg,
die bevorzugte Klasse wäre 6er  gewesen.
Savelinus


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Für die Rute wird eine 5er Schnur empfohlen...
> müßte man ausprobieren ob das passend ist.



Also die Schnur Scientifc Anglers Wavelenght Nymph Indicator ist auch extra eine Schnurklasse schwerer ausgelegt und speziell für´s Nymphenfischen empfohlen. Ich verwende die seit 4 Wochen und kann nur sagen....ein Traum!


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Also die Schnur Scientifc Anglers Wavelenght Nymph Indicator ist auch extra eine Schnurklasse schwerer ausgelegt und speziell für´s Nymphenfischen empfohlen. Ich verwende die seit 4 Wochen und kann nur sagen....ein Traum!



Hi,

eine längere Keule und kurzes Fronttaper, kann für manches gut sein.
http://www.scientificanglers.com/product/wavelength-nymph-indicator/

Mit 11,3 Gramm liegt die 5er über Klasse 6, das ist ziemlich blöd gemacht/ gedacht !
Wenigstens gibt der Hersteller das Gewicht exakt an.


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine längere Keule und kurzes Fronttaper, kann für manches gut sein.
> http://www.scientificanglers.com/product/wavelength-nymph-indicator/
> ...



In deutsch liest es sich besser #h


http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegensc...lers-wavelength-nymph-indicator-fliegenschnur

...Zudem ist die Schnur ca. eine Klasse schwerer ausgelegt, wodurch das  Werfen beschwerter Fliegen und Montagen von Grund auf vereinfacht wird...

Also ich bin ja kein Barschfliegenfischer. Aber meine Vermutung hierzu. So eine Schnur, dazu wenn der Bach nur 0,5-2m tief ist, ein entsprechend langes Vorfach dran und dann mit Nymphe oder kleinen Streamer auf Barsch. Die hocken doch eh immer in ihren Löchern. Also zumindest konnte ich das gestern beim Forellenangeln beobachten. Das Wasser war sehr klar und in einer Gumpe etwa 1m entfernt von mir saßen so sieben bis acht Barsche. Hatte nur ne Nymphe dran, aber spaßenshalber hab ich das Ding mal ein wenig im Wasser gezuppelt - direkt vor deren Maul. Die gingen sofort auf Angriff über.


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegensc...lers-wavelength-nymph-indicator-fliegenschnur
> 
> ...Zudem ist die Schnur ca. eine Klasse schwerer ausgelegt, wodurch das  Werfen beschwerter Fliegen und Montagen von Grund auf vereinfacht wird...



Hi,

schreiben kann man viel...
der Satz stimmt nur, wenn die Rute das Gewicht auch packt !
Bringt man Fliegen im Roll- Switch Cast aus, darf die Schnur ja gern etwas schwerer sein.
Im Überkopfwurf will aber R.Flagg sicher hauptsächlich werfen, da erschwert eine überladene Rute das Werfen.

Mir gefallen diese zunehmenden Abweichungen der Schnuranbieter überhaupt nicht und für den Beginner wird die Abstimmung zum Glücksfall.

AFFTA ist sowieso nicht optimal, sollte man lieber (zusätzlich) auf Gramm- Angaben bei Schnüren und Ruten übergehen !


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen diese zunehmenden Abweichungen der Schnuranbieter überhaupt nicht und für den Beginner wird die Abstimmung zum Glücksfall.
> 
> AFFTA ist sowieso nicht optimal, sollte man lieber (zusätzlich) auf Gramm- Angaben bei Schnüren und Ruten übergehen !



In einem gebe ich dir Recht. Normalerweise sollte, wenn schon genormt, das Gewicht auch immer gleich bleiben.
Andererseits trifft die Normung ja nur auf Schnüre zu. Bei den Ruten sind das ja immer so circa, eventuell, in etwa-Angaben. Somit kann man nie sagen diese eine Schnurklasse harmoniert auch 100% mit einer Rute der gleichen Klasse.......hab ich mal gelesen. Schwierig schwierig.....


----------



## Thomas E. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Moin,

ja die Klassenangabe auf den Ruten ist als Empfehlung zu sehen.

Es gibt aber bereits Hersteller, die dort auch Gramm- Angaben machen und das recht gut passt.
Ebenfalls kann man das Wurfgewicht einer Rute messen.
http://www.flyrods.de/15powermessung/dieidee/index.php
Auch gibt es eine Datenbank.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Hallo,

ja, wenn man mal seine Ruten selbst nachmisst wird man sein blaues Wunder erleben. Etwa nur bei einem Drittel passt die "Empfehlung" auf der Rute tatsächlich und das geht durch alle Preisklassen. Bei der 1000 Euro Rute ist diese Angabe keinesfalls genauer als bei der um 100 Euro (im Durchschnitt).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## R.Flagg (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Moin...|wavey:



savelinus schrieb:


> ...Zur Schnurwahl kann ich nur eine WF#6 F mit langer Keule empfehlen. Wenn Du beim Fliegenfischen bleibst, wirst Du dir in einigen Jahren ohnehin ausrüstungstechnisch was Anderes zulegen. Bis dahin verträgt die Rute die höhere Schnurklasse. Gib für die Großkernrolle !!! nicht viel Geld aus, sie ist das unwichtigste Teil der Ausrüstung. Zum Fischen auf Barsche empfehle ich Dir eingeschlaufte Vorfächer (TraunRiver Products) oder ähnlich, von schwimmend bis schnell sinkend (mit dünner Bleiseele). Die beste Zeit für Barsche ist immer Mai - Juli, wenn sie in Butfischschwärmen an der Oberfläche jagen. Dazu nimmt man schwimmende Fischchenimis...
> Savelinus



Und könntest du auch direkt eine Schnur empfehlen? Wenn es geht sollte sie nicht sooo teuer sein....
Und warum unbedingt eine Großkernrolle? Wie gesagt, ich würde mir gerne die Okuma Airframe 4/6 anschaffen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das eine Großkernrolle ist?


Ansonsten schon einmal vielen Dank an alle für die guten Ratschläge und Tipps :m:m


----------



## lelius (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrute/Set für Anfänger - Zielfisch Barsch*

Auch wenn es was spät ist.  Grosskernrolle das ist Marketing.  Ich Fische in der Rur also recht flotter Fluß 
Habe nicht wirklich das Bedürfnis gehabt nach Grosskernrolle. (Besitze und benutze auch eine aber ob man es wirklich haben muss, bleibt dahingestellt. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

